# vimrc



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2008)

Salut, 


j'utilise pas mal vim depuis quelques temps. Sur mon pc-linux j'ai fait un petit .vimrc avec :syntax enable dans mon home afin d'avoir la coloration syntaxique.

J'ai fait de meme dans mon home de X11 et malheureusement au lieu d'une coloration syntaxique j'ai un "soulignement syntaxique"  ....

Avez-vous quelque chose en poche pour remédier à ça ?

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (6 Janvier 2008)

Salut,
il y a tout ce qu'il faut sur ton mac,
suffit juste de copier l'exemple dans ta home ou dans le répertoire /etc

cp /usr/share/vim/vim70/vimrc_example.vim ~/.vimrc
ou
sudo cp /usr/share/vim/vim70/vimrc_example.vim /etc/vimrc (de mémoire, il me semble que ça marche)

++


----------

